# Perfect Keylogger



## annie03021985 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hello!
I have just installed the Perfect keylogger on my PC. Everything went just fine but after restarting the PC i cant open it to view the loggs.I went to Program Files but the icon doesnt open the programm. As i remember there is a key combination to make it show up. could someone help me with this????


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm sure that this thread violates forum rules. It could of been a trojan and it is doing what it was designed to do. Which is what it should be doing because it doesn't make much sense to have an easily noticable and accessable keylogger.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it does


----------

